# [Aporte] Firmware Canon G3100, G2100, MB2010 y MG3610, limpios para SPI Flash



## heidyvanesa19

*CANON G3100 Firmware Bin limpio para EEPROM SPI *

Buenos días, por si a alguien le interesa, les dejo el archivo bin de la impresora canon G3100 el cual ya se le reprogramó debido al bloqueo por "depósito de tinta lleno" este archivo es el que muchos venden para su lucro, yo lo compré para unas 5 impresoras y las reprogramaron (o les cambiaron el EEPROM)

Dentro vienen 2 versiones. Aclaro que no es por Software Reset, es por reprogramacion de SPI. Pues se los comparto para quien lo necesite.

Saludos a todos.

*Nota del Moderador : *se han actualizado en éste primer post todos los archivos a pedido de su autora , sin embargo se aconseja leer el post completo para obtener todos los detalles. Gracias.


----------



## ricrey

Hola te agradezco mucho los archivos tengo 2 Canon G3100 bloqueadas, ahora el problema que tengo es el siguiente, siempre he reprogramado bios de laptops pero ahí sencillo se borra y se usa 1 archivo bin, pero en este caso de canon por qué vienen 2 archivos? hay que usar los 2? 

disculpa las molestias causadas espero me puedas ayudar con esa información.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Pues cualquiera de los dos... Per prueba el primero... Cuando compre estos archivos, vino alguien con su equipo y uso solo el 1, pero luego me pidio el archivo 2, para la ultima printer


----------



## Pucholfc

Hola. Cómo va? Hay que desoldar? Con que software reprogramas? Me podrías explicar? Tengo la impresora con la luz naranja fija


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Usa este circuito, fácil y no requiere de muchos componentes, pero sí una PC con puerto paralelo...


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Este es el Software, corre bajo consola, puede usarse tanto con x86 como x64, pero requiere derechos de administrador...

Emplea estos programadores






Hardware soportado:






						Supported hardware - flashrom
					






					flashrom.org


----------



## Pucholfc

Buenas. Te consulto. Programé las dos memorias. No larga más el error. Pero imprime muy mal. Y el sistema de tinta está bien. No tiene aire. No están tapados los cartuchos. Podrá ser problema de los bin?


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Podrías poner las fotos aqui para saber como están imprimiendo, Te comento que Luego de hacer el instalado de Firmware, se le da limpieza profunda de tinta desde las propiedades de la impresora en Windows. No me reportaron inconveniente luego de haberlas restaurado con estos Bin. Podrías limpiar el cabezal con Limpiavidrios (contiene amoniaco el cual es efectivo para limpieza).

Voy a consultar bien.


----------



## Pucholfc

Lo estoy limpiando en la batea nuevamente. Te comento cómo queda cuando termine. En negro imprime bien. Le hice la limpieza profunda. Dos veces. El cabezal tricolor lo paso por un papel y deja el rastro de los 3 colores bien. No pareciera tapado.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Haz este reset, es lo único que podes hacer, este reset para confirmar los valores de fábrica del SPI


----------



## Pucholfc

Ya no entra más al modo service.


----------



## Miguel97

Hola.
Alguno tiene el .bin para canon G2100???
Les Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Solo podés hacer ingeniería inversa, haz dump del flash y revisa comparando valores con este modelo, e intenta variando valores... Recuerda hacer copia de seguridad antes.


----------



## actcell

Hola tengo un problema ya borre las bios de mi g3100 y las programe con el archivo que descargue pero sigue igual cual sera el problema?


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Se ha bloqueado, entra en modo de Servicio, realiza reset por medio de combinacion de botones, luego de eso apagala y enciendela, no realices reset con la printer conectada a la PC. Luego si no funciona, tienes mal soldada la EEPROM, puedes verificar leyendo los datos de la eeprom para comprobar que no este corrupta o dañada





actcell dijo:


> Hola tengo un problema ya borre las bios de mi g3100 y las programe con el archivo que descargue pero sigue igual cual sera el problema?


----------



## Mefisto

Hola,

Gracias por los archivos me fueron de gran utilidad.
Con respecto a los 2 archivos, 

el que se llama G3100_25Q16BV es para la eeprom GiGaDevice 25Q16BV que esta en la parte de atras de la placa.


el otro G3100_25Q064A, es para la eeprom Micron 25Q064A que esta al frente de la placa


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Excelente compañero, gracias por la aclaración, eso denota que efectivamente si funcionan los archivos que he compartido. Ahora pueden volver a programar los 2 Eeprom... Yo revisé una MG2410 y solo una EEPROM había... Me maravillo que hayan 2 Eeproms... supongo que debe ser de respaldo por si se intenta resetear...


ricrey dijo:


> Hola te agradezco mucho los archivos tengo 2 Canon G3100 bloqueadas, ahora el problema que tengo es el siguiente, siempre he reprogramado bios de laptops pero ahí sencillo se borra y se usa 1 archivo bin, pero en este caso de canon por qué vienen 2 archivos? hay que usar los 2?
> 
> disculpa las molestias causadas espero me puedas ayudar con esa información.



Amigo ya está la respuesta del compañero Mefisto


----------



## indigo505

Hola, tengo el programador de eprom pero mi impresora es la Canon G2100, que pasaría si le grabo el BIN de aquí__  o conocen un link donde puedo resetear mi impresora, no está bloqueada la placa, solo que cuando entro al modo service se queda en la luz verde prendida y no pasa de ahí....


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Ni se te ocurra hacerlo, yo arruiné una y la dejé como adorno de escritorio (quedo inservible) y se quedo parpadeando el led de power...

Pero si aun asi quieres probar, haz una copia de respaldo de las eeprom e intenta y me cuentas... o puedes comparar el dump de ese tu podelo con estos a ver si hay diferencias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero haz una copia de resguardo


----------



## indigo505

*S*i*,* e*s*o estoy pensando en *h*a*c*er una copia de respaldo de las SPI original  me estoy animando de a comp*a*rar la bin ... *y* lo subo aqui


----------



## Mefisto

indigo505 dijo:


> Hola, tengo el programador de eprom pero mi impresora es la Canon G2100, que pasaría si le grabo el BIN de aquí__  o conocen un link donde puedo resetear mi impresora, no está bloqueada la placa, solo que cuando entro al modo service se queda en la luz verde prendida y no pasa de ahí....



podrias probar estos:








						Firmware BIN DRUM for Canon G2100
					

Solution by engraving firmware for Canon G2100 printer. blocked by failed reset attempt




					vinafix.com


----------



## mil3du

Gracias por el aporte, les comento que al grabar las eeprom de Canon G3100 me dice que no hay suficiente espacio y solo grabara la capacidad de la memoria.

.


----------



## Mefisto

mil3du dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, les comento que al grabar las eeprom de Canon G3100 me dice que no hay suficiente espacio y solo grabara la capacidad de la memoria.



Eso es porque estas grabando el archivo 25Q064A.bin en la eeprom Gigadevices. Para esta eeprom es el otro archivo 25Q16BV.bin


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Deberíamos de compartir eeprom de impresoras...


----------



## HSGsantillan

Esto es lo que yo hice:
Poner en modo de servicio la impresora.

Con la impresora apaga presionar el boton STOP.
Sin soltar el boton STOP, presionar el boton POWER.
Sin soltar el boton POWER, soltar el boton Stop.
Sin soltar el boton POWER, presionar 5 veces STOP y soltar todo.
La impresora debe encender normalmente y quedar con la luz de power fija de color VERDE.
Si al dar el 5to STOP la luz de ALARMA queda encendida, el SERVICE MODE esta bloqueado

Ya que yo tengo el SERVICE MODE bloqueado procederé a ejecutar lo que han compartido aqui y les comento como me fue con mi G3100. Gracias.


----------



## meltedranger

acabo de poder hacer funcionar de nuevo mi g3100 gracias a los archivos de la eeprom, tenia sin funcionar casi un año, le hice mantenimiento a los cabezales metiendoles tinta, pero no logro hacer que impriman de forma recta, ya les hice alineación pero al hacer el test de impresion de patrones, cada uno de los colores los imprime de las orillas como redondeado en lugar de forma recta, no se si esto sea correcto o no, pero no puedo hacer que imprima bien


----------



## Mefisto

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Deberíamos de compartir eeprom de impresoras...


Yep !


meltedranger dijo:


> acabo de poder hacer funcionar de nuevo mi g3100 gracias a los archivos de la eeprom, tenia sin funcionar casi un año, le hice mantenimiento a los cabezales metiendoles tinta, pero no logro hacer que impriman de forma recta, ya les hice alineación pero al hacer el test de impresion de patrones, cada uno de los colores los imprime de las orillas como redondeado en lugar de forma recta, no se si esto sea correcto o no, pero no puedo hacer que imprima bien


Podrias subir una foto?


----------



## meltedranger

Mefisto dijo:


> Yep !
> 
> Podrias subir una foto?



claro, esta es la imagen escaneada, es el test de inyectores, junto con una imagen de lineas verticales para que se note que imprime como redondeado muy extraño

no puedo hacer la alineacion por que las lineas donde salen colores, se ven como lineas curvas en lugar de ser lineas rectas, no se si tengo que cambiar el cabezal de color o que tengo que hacer


Mefisto dijo:


> Yep !
> 
> Podrias subir una foto?


Aqui están otras imagenes con mas resolución de los patrones para alineación


----------



## Mefisto

meltedranger dijo:


> claro, esta es la imagen escaneada, es el test de inyectores, junto con una imagen de lineas verticales para que se note que imprime como redondeado muy extraño
> 
> no puedo hacer la alineacion por que las lineas donde salen colores, se ven como lineas curvas en lugar de ser lineas rectas, no se si tengo que cambiar el cabezal de color o que tengo que hacer
> 
> Aqui están otras imagenes con mas resolución de los patrones para alineación



Antes de que se me bloqueara la impresora tenia el mismo problema; pero la mia imprimia peor... Trate con limpieza profunda, limpiar el inyector con alcohol, dejar sobre un poco de agua hirviendo el cartridge, reemplazar la tinta por alcohol y reemplazar el alcohol por ammonia... nada funciono :c

Luego se bloqueo :S

Y despues de desbloquearla sigue igual .

Asi que creo que la unica solucion es cambiar el cartridge, pero no estoy seguro.

Podrias probar imprimir en calidad fotografica, la mia imprime bien asi o lo hacia por lo menos (hace tiempo que no la uso).


----------



## darwin elliot b

Hola, tengo una Canon e461, presenta todos esos problemas, será que ésta tiene arreglo, si le consigo el firmare ?


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Asi es amigo Darwin, necesitas los archivos EEPROM


----------



## Joss_dcl

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> *CANON G3100 Firmware Bin limpio para EEPROM SPI *
> 
> Buenos días, por si a alguien le interesa, les dejo el archivo bin de la impresora canon G3100 el cual ya se le reprogramó debido al bloqueo por "depósito de tinta lleno" este archivo es el que muchos venden para su lucro, yo lo compré para unas 5 impresoras y las reprogramaron (o les cambiaron el EEPROM)
> 
> Dentro vienen 2 versiones. Aclaro que no es por Software Reset, es por reprogramacion de SPI. Pues se los comparto para quien lo necesite.
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Hay muchas personas que las venden pero muy caro , muchas gracias por compartir sera de gran utilidad. Gracias


----------



## miguelangelvasconzuelo

*B*uenas noches*.
¿M*e podr*á*n ayudar con el reset para Canon MAXIFY MB5310 y el archivo bin para el mismo equipo*?
M*uchas gracias.


----------



## flechasXD

tengo un problemas  con la  canon g3100  después de cargar las  bin     
la  enchufo y la  luz de alarma  se  enciende  sin hacer  nada y queda  encendido


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Vuelve a reprogramarlos pero con los archivos descritos correctamente, cada BIN es para una Eeprom en especifico


----------



## Ozkrda

Primero gracias por el aporte, hice todo el proceso de poner las bin nuevas y se copiaron sin problemas les hice una comprobación y no me dio ningún error, pero al conectar la placa no enciende la impresora y la placa se calienta alguien sabe que podrá ser


----------



## Jorge Fernandez L

Hola, tengo mi Canon G3100, puedo entrar al modo servicio pero no llega a conectarse, pienso que ya no es resetear. Aparte no tengo el software idoneo para entrar a la BIOS del equipo y recuperarla. En modo servicio llego a imprimir las hojas de prueba, estan bien, pero solo falta eso, recuperar su conectividad; alguien me puede dar unas pautas o el software idoneo ??.  GRACIAS.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Alguien que me colabore por favor... He subido el archivo de la EEPROM Canon y ahora que formatee mi equipo no lo encuentro y desde este foro no lo puedo descargar, ya intenté en varias ocasiones, desde varios lados y siempre se me cancela la descarga...

Se queda la descarga en cero de velocidad.... Alguien puede bajarlo y subirlo de nuevo?




Ozkrda dijo:


> Primero gracias por el aporte, hice todo el proceso de poner las bin nuevas y se copiaron sin problemas les hice una comprobación y no me dio ningún error, pero al conectar la placa no enciende la impresora y la placa se calienta alguien sabe que podrá ser



Revisa por favor las conexiones y el flex del Cabezal


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahí va !


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Muchas gracias!!!! ya pude bajarlo. 
Me acaba de venir una, le tomaré fotos a las placas, haré las mediciones correspondientes y el proceso de Grabación con SPIPGMW para grabar la EEPROM con el Firmware.

Para que se entienda mejor...


----------



## godzilax

En agradecimiento a otro usuario, decidí publicar los archivos para reparar la canon G2100 cuando se bloquea del modo de servicio, debido a que usaron un service tool incorrecto.
Nota: se requiere de conocimiento avanzado de electrónica para realizar ésta reparación. Y un buen grabador de eeprom.


----------



## INOVATION

Buen día, alguien sería tan amable de decir que adaptador se utiliza para programar el chip pequeño de la Canon G2100 ?


----------



## jaimerl28

Hola amigos, tengo una impresora canon G3100 bloqueada, revisé los chips uno es el 25Q064A y el otro chip es una winbond con el numero 25Q16CVSIG, tengo una duda con el winbond, el archivo G3100_25Q16BV.BIN servirá para el chip Winbond 25Q16CVSIG? les agradecería mucho, saludos.


----------



## INOVATION

jaimerl28 dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo una impresora canon G3100 bloqueada, revisé los chips uno es el 25Q064A y el otro chip es una winbond con el numero 25Q16CVSIG, tengo una duda con el winbond, el archivo G3100_25Q16BV.BIN servirá para el chip Winbond 25Q16CVSIG? les agradecería mucho, saludos.


    si funciona solo configura que en el programador sea el mismo modelo que el archivo bin.


----------



## Alelyan

Al poner modo servicio, se queda en Alerta, que hacer ? Saludos desde Iquitos


----------



## flechasXD

que  software  puedo  utilizar  para  grabar


----------



## heidyvanesa19

flechasXD dijo:


> que  software  puedo  utilizar  para  grabar


en los comentarios anteriores amigo explicamos como se puede grabar, es más sin usar USB, con un puerto paralelo, se puede programar...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 26, 2020



godzilax dijo:


> En agradecimiento a otro usuario, decidí publicar los archivos para reparar la canon G2100 cuando se bloquea del modo de servicio, debido a que usaron un service tool incorrecto.
> Nota: se requiere de conocimiento avanzado de electrónica para realizar ésta reparación. Y un buen grabador de eeprom.



-*-------------*------
Para @godzilax 

Te agradezco por el archivo, pero tengo dudas que deseo me puedas responder:
1. En el archivo comprimido que subiste hay 2 archivos BIN e identificados con ARCHIVO GRANDE y ARCHIVO PEQUEÑO. 
¿Puedes explicar en que archivo se usan? 
2. ¿Por qué un BIN es más grande que el otro si tienen el mismo nombre? 
3. ¿Por qué tienes 2 nombres para un archivo? Me refiero a "QM7-4570" y entre paréntesis este (QM4-4438)
4. El nombre de "QM7-4570"corresponde a la placa Canon 2800 porque las he reparado pero tu pones que es para Canon G2100 ¿Por qué?

Gracias por el aporte amigo, gracias, no tenía ese binario, pero ¿puedes responder mis dudas? Te lo agradeceré mucho


----------



## godzilax

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> en los comentarios anteriores amigo explicamos como se puede grabar, es más sin usar USB, con un puerto paralelo, se puede programar...
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 26, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> -*-------------*------
> Para @godzilax
> 
> Te agradezco por el archivo, pero tengo dudas que deseo me puedas responder:
> 1. En el archivo comprimido que subiste hay 2 archivos BIN e identificados con ARCHIVO GRANDE y ARCHIVO PEQUEÑO.
> ¿Puedes explicar en que archivo se usan?
> 2. ¿Por qué un BIN es más grande que el otro si tienen el mismo nombre?
> 3. ¿Por qué tienes 2 nombres para un archivo? Me refiero a "QM7-4570" y entre paréntesis este (QM4-4438)
> 4. El nombre de "QM7-4570"corresponde a la placa Canon 2800 porque las he reparado pero tu pones que es para Canon G2100 ¿Por qué?
> 
> Gracias por el aporte amigo, gracias, no tenía ese binario, pero ¿puedes responder mis dudas? Te lo agradeceré mucho


Es sencillo, porque El modelo G2100 usa 2 eeprom, una grande y una chica. en cuanto al nombre, pues no se porque le pusieron ese nombre, yo pague por los archivos y me los mandaron así. Pero si funcionan, solo ocupas un buen grabador de eeprom.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Gracias, eso quería saber. Por los nombres me había entrado la duda... Ahora si pudieras identificar para cada EEPROM cada binario, sería excelente, aunque con saber el código de cada una en la placa e identificarlas, podré saber a cual pertenece cada binario.

Cuando yo compre para G3100 venía identificado... Saludos.


----------



## analogico

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Este es el Software, corre bajo consola, puede usarse tanto con x86 como x64, pero requiere derechos de administrador...
> 
> Emplea estos programadores
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 187026
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 187027
> 
> Hardware soportado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supported hardware - flashrom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flashrom.org


¿*H*as usado ese programador?
*¿E*stas memorias son de 3V?


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Claro que si lo he usado, es más con ese he programado BIOS de equipos, 
Y tanto 3.0 como 1.8 voltios los he usado para algunas memorias Winbond que requieren esos voltajes. 

¿Necesitas ayuda?



analogico dijo:


> ¿*H*as usado ese programador?
> *¿E*stas memorias son de 3V?


----------



## analogico

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Claro que si lo he usado, es más con ese he programado BIOS de equipos,
> Y tanto 3.0 como 1.8 voltios los he usado para algunas memorias Winbond que requieren esos voltajes.


¿pero lo has usado en las memorias de esta impresora 3100?



heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> ¿Necesitas ayuda?


si


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Amigo no vamos a llegar muy lejos si solo me respondes y no me pones que es lo que necesitas...
Detalla tu inconveniente y con gusto podría apoyarte...


----------



## analogico

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Amigo no vamos a llegar muy lejos si solo me respondes y no me pones que es lo que necesitas...
> Detalla tu inconveniente y con gusto podría apoyarte...


solo necesito saber si has usado ese programador de puerto paralelo en las memorias de la impresora g3100
y si lo has usado , como has conectado la memoria al programador

el programador lo tengo, pero con zocalo dip8 que es el que usan las bios de PC 
y la memoria de la impresora es smd y no he podido conectarla


----------



## lorenita.lover

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> *CANON G3100 Firmware Bin limpio para EEPROM SPI *
> 
> Buenos días, por si a alguien le interesa, les dejo el archivo bin de la impresora canon G3100 el cual ya se le reprogramó debido al bloqueo por "depósito de tinta lleno" este archivo es el que muchos venden para su lucro, yo lo compré para unas 5 impresoras y las reprogramaron (o les cambiaron el EEPROM)
> 
> Dentro vienen 2 versiones. Aclaro que no es por Software Reset, es por reprogramacion de SPI. Pues se los comparto para quien lo necesite.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


Primero que todo, les saludo desde Colombia

Segundo, te agradezco @heidyvanesa19 por la amabilidad de compartir con nostros los archivos. He flasheado y efectivamente el problema del conteo de almohadilla y bloqueos se han ido.

No sé si a vos te pasó pero si he leído a otros usuarios que han tenido problemas con la calidad de la impresión, resulta que tengo tinta ok, los cartuchos están bien, les sale la tinta bien, todo ok, pero por más que vos hagas limpieza profunda o alineación, la calidad de la impresión es pobre.

Si vos o alguien más me pudieran ayudar lo agradecería enormemente. Cordial saludo.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Gracias lorenita.lover por tu comentario, pues a mí no me ha pasado eso, en las 5 impresoras a las que se les programó de nuevo, ahora la cuestión es si estás segura que funcionaba muy bien y al mismo día de programación te está dando problemas, voy a compartir el Dump de una de las impresoras que me está trabajando bien. Si fue a varios días, entonces sugiero lo siguente: "Sangrado" que es como le llaman algunos técnicos. Se trata de vertir un poco de limpiavidrios que tenga amoníaco o en su defecto alcohol isopropílico en los tanques y realizar una limpieza profunda, y también sacar las burbujas de aire que pudiera tener cada manguera...

Veré si te paso el Dump


@analogico Amigo mío, esto fue lo que hice: le adapte alambritos de cobre a cada pata y lo coloqué en un zócalo. así fue como los programaron, les hice la interface y los técnicos lo programaron, sólo les pasé la interfaz y el programa.


----------



## lorenita.lover

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Gracias lorenita.lover por tu comentario, pues a mí no me ha pasado eso, en las 5 impresoras a las que se les programó de nuevo, ahora la cuestión es si estás segura que funcionaba muy bien y al mismo día de programación te está dando problemas, voy a compartir el Dump de una de las impresoras que me está trabajando bien. Si fue a varios días, entonces sugiero lo siguente: "Sangrado" que es como le llaman algunos técnicos. Se trata de vertir un poco de limpiavidrios que tenga amoníaco o en su defecto alcohol isopropílico en los tanques y realizar una limpieza profunda, y también sacar las burbujas de aire que pudiera tener cada manguera...
> 
> Veré si te paso el Dump


Nuevamente gracias Heidy, pues mira te cuento, anoche hice todo de nuevo, saqué aire, le hice la purga al sistema, tenía suficiente tinta, los cartuchos estaban llenos, de hecho, no estan tapados, se ve que sale tinta de los inyectores y lo pude comprobar con un papel y nada, sigue igual con colores corridos.

No es de vida o muerte tampoco. Si después compartes tu dump te lo agradecería (nuevamente gracias)

Saludos.


----------



## ELECTRONICAOSBALDO

*H*ola*, *saludos desde *C*hile*. ¿T*us archivos servir*á*n para esta placa Canon G3100*?*
Gracias por tu aporte*.*


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Observa tu placa y los componentes EEPROM...

Antes de hacer cualquier cosa, intenta hacerle un reset con los botones, si no funciona, haz un video del comportamiento de la impresora, revisa que todo le funcione bien, y carga la tinta antes de reprogramar las eeprom...

Busca si tienes la eeprom GiGaDevice 25Q16BV que esta en la parte de atrás de la placa y la eeprom Micron 25Q064A que esta al frente de la placa, si tienes las mismas entonces estas dump te servirán.

Por cierto, haz una copia de seguridad de las tuyas antes de hacer tal cambio. Siempre lo recomiendo, en una carpeta en Windows haz una copia y llamala "Originales" o "impresora de mi novia" o como quieras, entonces haz un dumpeo o lee las memorias de esa placa y guardalas e esa carpeta antes creada. Luego descarga estas memorias que he regalado aquí y escríbelas en las eeprom de la placa de tu impresora.


----------



## ELECTRONICAOSBALDO

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Observa tu placa y los componentes EEPROM...
> 
> Antes de hacer cualquier cosa, intenta hacerle un reset con los botones, si no funciona, haz un video del comportamiento de la impresora, revisa que todo le funcione bien, y carga la tinta antes de reprogramar las eeprom...
> 
> Busca si tienes la eeprom GiGaDevice 25Q16BV que esta en la parte de atrás de la placa y la eeprom Micron 25Q064A que esta al frente de la placa, si tienes las mismas entonces estas dump te servirán.
> 
> Por cierto, haz una copia de seguridad de las tuyas antes de hacer tal cambio. Siempre lo recomiendo, en una carpeta en Windows haz una copia y llamala "Originales" o "impresora de mi novia" o como quieras, entonces haz un dumpeo o lee las memorias de esa placa y guardalas e esa carpeta antes creada. Luego descarga estas memorias que he regalado aquí y escríbelas en las eeprom de la placa de tu impresora.



*G*racias por tus palabras*,* los IC son winbond 25q16cvsIQ (ATRAS)Y winbond 25q64cvsIQ (ADELANTE) *, *program*é* con tus bin y no tengo re*a*sultados *,* me sale error B204 . *P*arpadea 10 veces el naranjo  (stop ) *,* saludos y gracias por tu apoyo.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Ese error es el cartucho con daño, en corto circuito o se está calentando.

*Prerequisitos:*
llena hasta el tope de tinta, los cartuchos color y negro.

*01) Primer procedimiento*
Enciende la impresora
abre la tapa
Quita el cartucho de color
*Apaga la impresora y espera 10 minutos*
enciende la impresora
verifica si da error de falta de cartucho
abre la tapa
quita el cartucho de negro
pon el cartucho de color
*Apaga la impresora y espera 10 minutos*
enciende la impresora
verifica si da error de falta de cartucho
abre la tapa
coloca el cartucho negro
*Apaga la impresora y espera 10 minutos*
enciende la impresora
verifica que se haya quitado el error

*02) Segundo Procedimiento*
Mientras la impresora está apagada,
abra la cubierta frontal donde está la tinta.
Enciende la impresora,
Espera hasta que el cabezal de tinta comience a moverse un poco y luego vuelva a cerrar la cubierta para que vuelva a la normalidad.
Espera uno o dos minutos y deberías volver a imprimir.
*Importante:* ve a configuración / ajustes de mantenimiento / alineación de cabezales, realiza alineación
Ahora bien, si intenta imprimir algo, si el error aparece de nuevo, repite los pasos anteriores.

*03) Tercer procedimiento*
Cambia los cartuchos por unos nuevos originales

*Explicación:*
La tinta sirve como disipador de calor para los inyectores de tinta.
La tinta enfría los inyectores y los mantiene a temperatura ambiental, por tanto asegúrate que los cartuchos tengan tinta suficiente.

Me cuentas si te funcionó el o los procedimientos...


----------



## amsolucionesvsg

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Gracias, eso quería saber. Por los nombres me había entrado la duda... Ahora si pudieras identificar para cada EEPROM cada binario, sería excelente, aunque con saber el código de cada una en la placa e identificarlas, podré saber a cual pertenece cada binario.
> 
> Cuando yo compre para G3100 venía identificado... Saludos


*C*on respecto de los archivos BIN para la g2100, uno pesa 4 M y el otro por lo general de 4 a 8  Gigas, el de 4 Megas es para el chip mas grande, ese lo pueden programar con unas pinzas, no es necesario que lo desmonten, y para el mas pequeño sí es necesario desmontar y el BIN para éste mas pequeño es el de varios Gigas.


----------



## ELECTRONICAOSBALDO

*M*uchas gracias *,* el error era problema de cabezal (cartucho negro).


----------



## leo121177

Mefisto dijo:


> podrias probar estos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firmware BIN DRUM for Canon G2100
> 
> 
> Solution by engraving firmware for Canon G2100 printer. blocked by failed reset attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinafix.com



*H*ay que pagar. *Q*ue malo


----------



## WINTOPERU

*B*uenas noches*,* los bin para éstos me podrían facilitar, acabo de reprogramar con los de aquí y no prende la impresora  *,* es mi primera vez programando. *Có*mo identificarlos ya que el programa en uno de los chip no reconoce automáticamente que modelo es ? *M*alogr*é* 2 impresoras o tiene solución *?*


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Por norma general primero se Lee cada EEPROM con copia de seguridad. Ahora, puedes borrar la eeprom? porque parece daño en ella...


----------



## nelson18.

*G*racias a su colaboración*,* probar*é,* tengo una g3100 bloqueada*,* les cuento a ver que tal.

*E*l bin se puede grabar en un ch341A?


----------



## JABIER

Hola, un saludo. 
Alguien con el bin para impresora Canon G1100?.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

nelson18. dijo:


> *G*racias a su colaboración*,* probar*é,* tengo una g3100 bloqueada*,* les cuento a ver que tal.
> 
> *E*l bin se puede grabar en un ch341A?


Si no lees el post completo, si no lees a detalle las instrucciones, vas a dañar tu impresora. Debes leer bien, yo y nadie aquí se hace responsable por el daño ocasionado a tu impresora, tu y solo tu eres el único responsable del daño que pueda ocurrir y seguramente harás daño si no lees toda la publicación y los comentarios.

---------


JABIER dijo:


> Hola, un saludo.
> Alguien con el bin para impresora Canon G1100?.
> Gracias de antemano.


No tengo esos Firmwares (BIN) amigo, los que tengo son los que yo compré y he compartido, si los consigues puedes compartirlos acá


----------



## snake2045

Hola Buen dia, un saludo.
Dandoles las gracias por el aporte del firmware, de los canon, tengo una consulta, yo tengo un programador K150, podria utilizarlo para programar un EEPROM de un Canon G2100? 

Gracias.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

snake2045 dijo:


> Hola Buen dia, un saludo.
> Dandoles las gracias por el aporte del firmware, de los canon, tengo una consulta, yo tengo un programador K150, podria utilizarlo para programar un EEPROM de un Canon G2100?
> 
> Gracias.


En teoría, si reconoce la eeprom que estás grabando y te deja subir el BIN entonces no habría problema alguno


----------



## Ale.guerra

Hola chicos buen día.
*T*engo una impresora *C*anon mg3010, está bloqueada su placa por el error 5b00 y se necesita el binario, me encuentro en *B*uenos *A*ires *A*rgentina y no he podido conseguir el binario en ninguna parte, conseguí un técnico capaz de hacer el trabajo pero no tiene el binario. Alguien tiene el binario o sabe dónde lo puedo conseguir o un técnico que pueda hacerlo en *B*uenos *A*ires? ?


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Ale.guerra dijo:


> Hola chicos buen día.
> *T*engo una impresora *C*anon mg3010, está bloqueada su placa por el error 5b00 y se necesita el binario, me encuentro en *B*uenos *A*ires *A*rgentina y no he podido conseguir el binario en ninguna parte, conseguí un técnico capaz de hacer el trabajo pero no tiene el binario. Alguien tiene el binario o sabe dónde lo puedo conseguir o un técnico que pueda hacerlo en *B*uenos *A*ires? ?




Amigo mío, no tengo ese Binario, le quedo muy mal, si su técnico lo consigue, podría regalarlo para que todos lo tengamos...


----------



## leo121177

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> *CANON G3100 Firmware Bin limpio para EEPROM SPI *
> 
> Buenos días, por si a alguien le interesa, les dejo el archivo bin de la impresora canon G3100 el cual ya se le reprogramó debido al bloqueo por "depósito de tinta lleno" este archivo es el que muchos venden para su lucro, yo lo compré para unas 5 impresoras y las reprogramaron (o les cambiaron el EEPROM)
> 
> Dentro vienen 2 versiones. Aclaro que no es por Software Reset, es por reprogramacion de SPI. Pues se los comparto para quien lo necesite.
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Hola, tengo el bin para Canon mb2010 gratis, mi correo Políticas de la comunidad@gmail.com


----------



## DOSMETROS

leo121177 dijo:


> hola tengo el bin para canon mb2010 gratis mi correo Políticas de la comunidad@gmail.com



Hola , éste foro no funciona así , mejor súbelo y compártelo. Gracias !


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Le mandé solicitud espero que lo comparta y si lo hace... quizá modifiquemos mi aporte para ponerlo en el primer post...


----------



## leo121177

Aqui lo tienen. Bin para Canon mb2010 : FIRMWARE_CANON_MAXIFY_MB2010_QM7-3414_L1_USB_N25Q032_20190326.BIN 

También tengo para Canaima letras rojas (mini laptop) y para routers Tplink

"Luchemos por un mundo donde estas cosas sean gratis y libres"


----------



## J2C

.

No se si sirve, pero al menos lo subo al Foro.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Confirmado con un amigo, acabo de revivir una impresora, muchas Gracias, hay 2 Eeprom al parecer, solo se necesita reprogramar con el bin obtenido, el del lado donde va el puerto de USB.

Imagen de referencia:

PD:
Amigo mío te felicito por tu labor de compartir el BINARIO para este modelo... Es cierto, lo venden a 5 Bidens... en muchos lados, Te agradezco..


----------



## mellomx

Mefisto dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Gracias por los archivos me fueron de gran utilidad.
> Con respecto a los 2 archivos,
> 
> el que se llama G3100_25Q16BV es para la eeprom GiGaDevice 25Q16BV que esta en la parte de atras de la placa.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191524
> 
> el otro G3100_25Q064A, es para la eeprom Micron 25Q064A que esta al frente de la placa
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191525



Te funcionó ese método con las pinzas ?


----------



## nelson18.

nelson18. dijo:


> *G*racias a su colaboración*,* probar*é,* tengo una g3100 bloqueada*,* les cuento a ver que tal.
> 
> *E*l bin se puede grabar en un ch341A?



*C*hicos*,* le hice a la *C*anon g3100 con el programador ezp2019+ funcionando perfectamente. *G*racias por las recomendaciones a  *H*eidy por aportar sus conocimientos*,* bueno*,* a todos por sus experiencias*.*


----------



## rayoloco

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Confirmado con un amigo, acabo de revivir una impresora, muchas Gracias, hay 2 Eeprom al parecer, solo se necesita reprogramar con el bin obtenido, el del lado donde va el puerto de USB.
> 
> Imagen de referencia:
> 
> PD:
> Amigo mío te felicito por tu labor de compartir el BINARIO para este modelo... Es cierto, lo venden a 5 Bidens... en muchos lados, Te agradezco..
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 266636




Hola, soy nuevo en éste foro, una pregunta, este archivo sirve para canon MB2110 ?


----------



## heidyvanesa19

rayoloco dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en éste foro, una pregunta, este archivo sirve para canon MB2110 ?


Generalmente toda eeprom sólo almacena datos de configuración, partiendo de ahí, podes extraer la información de la eeprom y guardarla como respaldo.

Canon siempre mejora las versiones de sus inmpresoras pero, empleando la misma placa, así que, si tienes una programadora de eeproms, saca la copia de seguridad y luego compárala con el binario que aquí aportamos, te recomiendo WINMERGE, excelente programa y comparas los datos, si todo es similar (pero no igual supongo) intenta ponerle la de este que te ofrecemos. haz la prueba y nos comentas si funcionó.


----------



## FabianaZuta

Hola yo deseo modificar un bin de una impresora, por ejemplo que deje de detectar cartuchos, en las EPSON es posible hacerlo con winmerge eso? He visto en internet  que lo hacen pero no se con que programa.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Para que deje de detectarlo es necesario el firmware modificado como tal, en una página de rusos, ellos lograron hacer tal cosa, pero venden el binario, si vas a hacerlo solo haz la copia de seguridad respectiva. Intentalo y nos avisas


----------



## HOWORD

Gracias por el aporte un héroe sin capa....
*N*ecesito Bios Bin para *C*anon MG2410 *, *alguien a probado si los bios bin de la G2100 lo hace?


----------



## heidyvanesa19

@HOWORD Amigo mío, ¿Ya leíste todos los comentarios de ésta publicación?

@rayoloco soldaste mal la EEPROM o no la programaste como debes


----------



## bruce1973

HSGsantillan dijo:


> Esto es lo que yo hice:
> Poner en modo de servicio la impresora.
> 
> Con la impresora apaga presionar el boton STOP.
> Sin soltar el boton STOP, presionar el boton POWER.
> Sin soltar el boton POWER, soltar el boton Stop.
> Sin soltar el boton POWER, presionar 5 veces STOP y soltar todo.
> La impresora debe encender normalmente y quedar con la luz de power fija de color VERDE.
> Si al dar el 5to STOP la luz de ALARMA queda encendida, el SERVICE MODE esta bloqueado
> 
> Ya que yo tengo el SERVICE MODE bloqueado procederé a ejecutar lo que han compartido aqui y les comento como me fue con mi G3100. Gracias.


Como te fue amigo, me pasa lo mismo y se queda con la luz naranja encedida despues del 5to STOP con un canon MG3520, pero no logro conseguir el eeprom para esa impresora


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Tienes que comprarlo y si lo deseas, puedes compartirlo acá con nosotros!




bruce1973 dijo:


> Como te fue amigo, me pasa lo mismo y se queda con la luz naranja encedida despues del 5to STOP con un canon MG3520, pero no logro conseguir el eeprom para esa impresora


----------



## jaimelant

*¿A*lguien tiene el bin MG2410*?*


----------



## teccanon

Hola*. G*racias por tu aporte*, *me funcion*ó.*
*S*i necesita alg*ú*n otro de impresoras canon*,* con gusto se lo proporciono.


----------



## edwhin remi

*A*lguien tiene Bin de la MG3510 *?*


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Buenos días, si tienes de otros modelos, sólo súbelos acá para compartirlos



teccanon dijo:


> Hola*. G*racias por tu aporte*, *me funcion*ó.*
> *S*i necesita alg*ú*n otro de impresoras canon*,* con gusto se lo proporciono.



No lo creo mi amigo, pero si lo compras o lo consigues, puedes compartirlo acá.



edwhin remi dijo:


> *A*lguien tiene Bin de la MG3510 *?*


----------



## pedroalfonsog

Bios canon mg3510 con 3000 impresiones trabajando ok.
Bios canon E481  trabajando ok.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Amigo, antes de compartir esto, por lo cual yo te agradezco, hay que tener cuidado. Resulta que hay 2 versiones de este modelo de impresora. La forma de reconocer las versiones es por el IC301 , si el chip es Samsung es modelo antiguo, si dice Hynix es el modelo reciente. 

Si le colocas una versión que no es, terminarás con la impresora muerta. ¿Puedes confirmar para el modelo 3510, qué versión de EEPROM es?

Como siempre, todo procedimiento:

1. Leer la EEPROM y verificarla con CRC
2. Guardar la copia de esa EEPROM
3. Escribir el archivo EEPROM proporcionado aquí por los usuarios
4. Verificar la escritura con CRC
5. Encender la impresora sin conectarla a la computadora.
6. Desinstalar la impresora desde Panel de Control / Dispositivos e Impresoras 
7. Volver a instalar el Controlador de impresora
8. Conectar la impresora y realizar la instalación
9. Realizar impresión (página de prueba)
10. Realizar limpieza de cabezales y Alineación puesto que los registros de alineación se pierden
11. Apagar la impresora y volver a encenderla
12. Probar con otra impresión.


----------



## Andres Lopez

Alguien que me comparta el bin (firmware) para una canon ip 2810



teccanon dijo:


> Hola*. G*racias por tu aporte*, *me funcion*ó.*
> *S*i necesita alg*ú*n otro de impresoras canon*,* con gusto se lo proporciono.


Ip2810?


----------



## Jogar80

Buenos dias, alguien puede volver a subir el bin de g3100, no termina de descargar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Jogar80 dijo:


> Buenos dias, alguien puede volver a subir el bin de g3100, no termina de descargar



Acabo de comprobarlo , baja perfectamente.


----------



## Jogar80

gracias, intentare nuevamente


----------



## heidyvanesa19

*Confirmado: Este programa funciona para los modelos de Canon **G1000 / 2000 / 3000*


----------



## dti brasil

*S*on dos bios T1 o main, y T2 o EC*,* el primero es de 8*M*b y el segundo es de 2*M*b*,* trabajan en conjunto y cuando no entran en service mode solo hay que programar e*l* de 2*M*b que va en parte posterior de la placa*,
P*or *si *acaso alguno de uds tiene las bio*s* de la g3111 ?




Ozkrda dijo:


> Primero gracias por el aporte, hice todo el proceso de poner las bin nuevas y se copiaron sin problemas les hice una comprobación y no me dio ningún error, pero al conectar la placa no enciende la impresora y la placa se calienta alguien sabe que podrá ser



*C*olocaste el aislante ad*h*esivo de la *p*arte po*s*terior*,* los cable encajaron bien todos ?

Aqui un aporte*,* espero le ayude a alguien , van los dos (MAIN @ EC)
Para profesionales del campo recomiendo el programador de la marca XGECU PRO


----------



## JhonVTorres

Muchas Gracias heidy, justo requeria la .bin de la G2100
​


----------



## Yomish

Hola espero que se encuentren muy bien!, comparto los archivos para la impresora *Canon MG2410* veo que muchos lo nesecitan, espero poder ayudarlos, y si alguien hace las pruebas, hacerlo saber!!


----------



## Wyllc

Yomish dijo:


> Hola espero que se encuentren muy bien!, comparto los archivos para la impresora *Canon MG2410* veo que muchos lo nesecitan, espero poder ayudarlos, y si alguien hace las pruebas, hacerlo saber!!


Archivos incompletos , el segundo archivo no tiene nada, adjuntos los míos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Wyllc dijo:


> archivos incompletos el segundo archivo no tiene nada, adjuntos los míos.


Gracias por la anotación, efectivamente el valor de ese otro dump del respaldo mini se ve de 1024bytes


----------



## Patrick*

*A*lg*ú*n bin para g4100 ?


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Patrick* dijo:


> *A*lg*ú*n bin para g4100 ?


Solo que lo compres y lo proporciones aquí con nosotros, tal como l hemos hecho ya varios de nosotros amigo.
-----------

Para el moderador, si me pudiera poner también este bin que acabo de obtener:
Subo binario para impresora *Canon MG3610 

*

Adjunto...


----------



## arturo86

Les comparto de la Canon mg 3610, que les sirva, saludos.


----------



## arturo86

Saludos*. E*spero que les sirva y me ayuden con el bin de Canon E402
Es grande el bin de la G410 y lo tengo*.
¿*Tendrán de la MG2210 *y* la MG3520
Quedo a*-*la espera*. G*racias*.*


----------



## jimmyforces

Hola*, *amigos*. ¿A*lguien tiene el firmware de la G3110*?
S*er*í*a de mucha ayuda*. G*racias*.*


----------



## FabioDuarte

Hola amigos, alguien tiene la Canon mb2110 ?

Ola amigos, alguem tem da Canon mb2110 ?


----------



## cyprazz

Mefisto dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Gracias por los archivos me fueron de gran utilidad.
> Con respecto a los 2 archivos,
> 
> el que se llama G3100_25Q16BV es para la eeprom GiGaDevice 25Q16BV que esta en la parte de atras de la placa.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191524
> 
> el otro G3100_25Q064A, es para la eeprom Micron 25Q064A que esta al frente de la placa
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191525


 Amigo podrias decirme donde comprar el cable con la pinza para reprogramar la eprom y no tener que desoldarla


----------



## heidyvanesa19

FabioDuarte dijo:


> Hola amigos, alguien tiene la Canon mb2110 ?
> 
> Ola amigos, alguem tem da Canon mb2110 ?


No miamigo, solo que lo compres y nos apoyes a todos como lo hemos hecho ya varios aquí. Lo compramos, lo compartimos


----------



## rene_rey

e402-qm7-4508-qk21544


----------



## Soropel

Buen dia!  Tengo una Canon g3100. Me mudé y cuando la conecté de nuevo se prende la luz naranja, parpadea.
Ya probé resetear como vi en algunos vídeos pero nunca entra en modo service. Como que hace el intento y nada. Queda otra vez igual.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Soropel dijo:


> Buen dia!  Tengo una Canon g3100. Me mudé y cuando la conecté de nuevo se prende la luz naranja, parpadea.
> Ya probé resetear como vi en algunos vídeos pero nunca entra en modo service. Como que hace el intento y nada. Queda otra vez igual.


No existe modo de reset con botones, solo reinicio suave por asi decirlo, la única forma es reprogramando la memoria interna llamada EEPROM, de los archivos que aquí tenemos


----------



## heidyvanesa19

arturo86 dijo:


> Saludos*. E*spero que les sirva y me ayuden con el bin de Canon E402
> Es grande el bin de la G410 y lo tengo*.
> ¿*Tendrán de la MG2210 *y* la MG3520
> Quedo a*-*la espera*. G*racias*.*


Si aún sigues buscando el eeprom del e402... aqui lo tengo. te lo comparto.

Recomendaciones: extrae una copia de tu eeprom, leela de nuevo y compara el Checksum, luego guardala como copia de seguridad; procede a grabar con esta copia y verifica...

También podes comparar tu copia con este archivo con algún comparador HEX para saber que debes cambiar...


----------



## musico_a

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra hacerlo, yo arruiné una y la dejé como adorno de escritorio (quedo inservible) y se quedo parpadeando el led de power...
> 
> Pero si aun asi quieres probar, haz una copia de respaldo de las eeprom e intenta y me cuentas... o puedes comparar el dump de ese tu podelo con estos a ver si hay diferencias


Muchas gracias, me funciono perfecto para la g3100, ningún sobresalto. 
programe los Bin de la 3100, sin ningun problema, muchas gracias.
el único detalle es que, para desbloquear hay que hacerlo con el reset, no recetea con botones, pero aparte de eso, todo super bien . gracias por el aporte


----------



## heidyvanesa19

musico_a dijo:


> Muchas gracias, me funciono perfecto para la g3100, ningún sobresalto.
> programe los Bin de la 3100, sin ningun problema, muchas gracias.
> el único detalle es que, para desbloquear hay que hacerlo con el reset, no recetea con botones, pero aparte de eso, todo super bien . gracias por el aporte


Es que generalmente no hay Software RESET. 
Te explico: se realiza el reset con botones pero SOLO si nunca le han hecho reset con algún programa RESET para Windows.

y la gente Tiende a hacerlo con programitas que descargan e intentan hacerlo con su impresora y ahí es donde se protege para no poder hacerlo con botones.

Para eso están los archivos EEPROM que gustosamente en FOROS DE ELECTRONICA he compartido


----------



## musico_a

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Es que generalmente no hay Software RESET.
> Te explico: se realiza el reset con botones pero SOLO si nunca le han hecho reset con algún programa RESET para Windows.
> 
> y la gente Tiende a hacerlo con programitas que descargan e intentan hacerlo con su impresora y ahí es donde se protege para no poder hacerlo con botones.
> 
> Para eso están los archivos EEPROM que gustosamente en FOROS DE ELECTRONICA he compartido



A mi ni me gusta desinformar, si existen soft para Canon, pero los que descargan, la mayoria no sirven, siempre es bueno comprarlo. Yo nunca he tenido problemas comprándolos, por eso no me complica si la secuencia de botones no funciona, no siempre viene programada en las impresoras, tiene que ver mucho las fechas de programacion de la máquina. Mi humilde opinion, reparo hace 20 años impresoras


----------



## NElsonByte

Comparto mi experiencia, se me bloqueó la forma de ingresar al modo del servicio al usar un software de algún fabricante x, dejando inutilizada la impresora, al parecer el software falló y dejó en la impresora parpadeando el led verde sin recibir ningún comando, al desconectarla y conectarla no volvió a ingresar al modo de servicio quedando con el led amarillo encendido permanente. 

Finalmente la única opción fue desmontar las dos memorias (M24C16 y 25Q32FVSIG), las programé con un ch341, el software AsProgrammer, y listo, usé el bin de de la g2100 que compartieron por acá y éxito total, el modo de servicio quedo desbloqueado y reiniciado a fabrica.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

NElsonByte dijo:


> Comparto mi experiencia, se me bloqueó la forma de ingresar al modo del servicio al usar un software de algún fabricante x, dejando inutilizada la impresora, al parecer el software falló y dejó en la impresora parpadeando el led verde sin recibir ningún comando, al desconectarla y conectarla no volvió a ingresar al modo de servicio quedando con el led amarillo encendido permanente.
> 
> Finalmente la única opción fue desmontar las dos memorias (M24C16 y 25Q32FVSIG), las programé con un ch341, el software AsProgrammer, y listo, usé el bin de de la g2100 que compartieron por acá y éxito total, el modo de servicio quedo desbloqueado y reiniciado a fabrica.


Exacto amigo, ese es el procedimiento correcto, desmontarlas, hacer copia de seguridad y luego ponerles las que acá se comparten, luego de programarlas, hay que leerlas y compararlas con MD5 (modo paranoico) y listo. Enciende a la primera y podes imprimir.

Por último requieres calibración de Cabezal desde el programa CANON TOOLS que viene con el Driver de la misma


----------



## Windowsxpsp3

ricrey dijo:


> Hola te agradezco mucho los archivos tengo 2 Canon G3100 bloqueadas, ahora el problema que tengo es el siguiente, siempre he reprogramado bios de laptops pero ahí sencillo se borra y se usa 1 archivo bin, pero en este caso de canon por qué vienen 2 archivos? hay que usar los 2?
> 
> disculpa las molestias causadas espero me puedas ayudar con esa información.


Este modelo lleva 2 ICS uno de cada lado, por eso ambos binarios tienen distinto tamaño.


----------



## Gatoz23

*T*engo una g2100*,* los voy a probar y les cuento*.*


----------



## FerStreet

Hola amigos, tuvieran el bin file ic eeprom del mx492?
Comentarles que hace tiempo le hice un backup de su bin usando un programador ch341a ( el programador ya está corregido su voltaje de transmisión de datos a 3.3 v) pasado ese tiempo la impresora se bloqueo no quería entrar a modo de servicio, le reprograme su bin backup que tenia pero al alimentarla a red eléctrica solo prende la luz naranja....  ayuda amigos


----------



## Axel31

Lo acabo de pedir en una web, en la que tengo una cuenta. No sé si me lo podrán conseguir.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

FerStreet dijo:


> Hola amigos, tuvieran el bin file ic eeprom del mx492?
> Comentarles que hace tiempo le hice un backup de su bin usando un programador ch341a ( el programador ya está corregido su voltaje de transmisión de datos a 3.3 v) pasado ese tiempo la impresora se bloqueo no quería entrar a modo de servicio, le reprograme su bin backup que tenia pero al alimentarla a red eléctrica solo prende la luz naranja....  ayuda amigos


No lo tenemos por el momento, pero is podes compartirlo con nosotros.. Te lo agradeceremos


Axel31 dijo:


> Lo acabo de pedir en una web, en la que tengo una cuenta. No sé si me lo podrán conseguir.


Hola, primeramente, aqui todos compartimos, aquí todos colaboramos, no sabemos qué es lo que estás pidiendo ni qué modelo.


----------



## FerStreet

Axel respondió mi pedido, ojalá lo consiga.


----------



## Axel31

Hola:
He pedido el archivo bin ic eeprom de la canon mx492. De momento, nada. Seguiremos esperando. Heidyvanessa19, mi intención es compartir ese archivo, en cuanto lo tenga


----------



## heidyvanesa19

-----

*Para los que tienen la programadora CH341 y les da error al programar los BIN, les traigo otra solución:*

Un amigo me acaba de pasar un software que emplea la programadora CH341 pero con la funcion de grabado a muuuuuuuuuy baja velocidad de escritura. Se tardará como 10 minutos en hacerlo pero levanta las impresoras que no inician, luego de grabarlas. Este es el programador recomendado si no les inicia la impresora.

Software: Neoprogrammer (Programmer for MCU, AVR, SPI FLASH/EEPROM, I2C, Microwire,  v2.1.0.19)
Emplea: USB programador ch341

Lo inician, es portable, luego se van a LANGUAGE y lo pasan a español



Seleccionan el programador USB CH341



Aqui esta la interfaz:



Adjunto el archivo ejecutable.


----------



## Axel31

FerStreet dijo:


> Hola amigos, tuvieran el bin file ic eeprom del mx492?
> Comentarles que hace tiempo le hice un backup de su bin usando un programador ch341a ( el programador ya está corregido su voltaje de transmisión de datos a 3.3 v) pasado ese tiempo la impresora se bloqueo no quería entrar a modo de servicio, le reprograme su bin backup que tenia pero al alimentarla a red eléctrica solo prende la luz naranja....  ayuda amigos


Archivo bin ic eeprom canon mx492​Double-click the downloaded exe. file to decompress it. Then, open the newly-created "fuu_-win-mx490-1_0-ea7" folder. And open the language’s folder inside "How To" folder, then execute the update of the firmware based on the manual "fut_upgrade.html".

Ahí lo tienes





						Canon Support for PIXMA MX492 | Canon U.S.A., Inc.
					

Find support for your Canon PIXMA MX492. Browse the recommended drivers, downloads, and manuals to make sure your product contains the most up-to-date software.




					www.usa.canon.com


----------



## FerStreet

Negativo los archivos del amigo axl... 
Comentarles que me arriesgue en flashearle el bin del e481 que ponen aquí mismo ya que visualmente son parecidos las impresoras...
Resultado: la impresora prende pero arroja un código de asistencia 6500
Puedo suponer que ese bin e481 es totalmente funcional para quien esté interesado 
Seguiré buscando el bin para mx492...


----------



## Axel31

Siento mucho  saber eso. Ya ves que es de la página oficial, por eso te dejé el enlace.


----------



## Axel31

A ver, creo que lo tengo: y es un archivo .bin


----------



## FerStreet

Amigo axl eres un crack... gracias por compartir el archivo... mi impresora volvió a la vida 
Estos días estaba trabajando con mi impresora antiguita canon mp250, tratare de compartir su bin en retribución 
De nuevo, muchísimas gracias amigo Axl


----------



## Gustavsb

Buena tarde,  alguno tendrá el dump de la Canon Pixma g3160? Tengo error 6800 e investigando un poco me aparece que según es error de firmware.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Gustavsb dijo:


> Buena tarde,  alguno tendrá el dump de la Canon Pixma g3160? Tengo error 6800 e investigando un poco me aparece que según es error de firmware.


Amigo, te comento que no lo tenemos por el momento, pero si lo compras, puedes compartirlo aquí gratuitamente.


----------



## Matrox AP

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> -----
> 
> *Para los que tienen la programadora CH341 y les da error al programar los BIN, les traigo otra solución:*
> 
> Un amigo me acaba de pasar un software que emplea la programadora CH341 pero con la funcion de grabado a muuuuuuuuuy baja velocidad de escritura. Se tardará como 10 minutos en hacerlo pero levanta las impresoras que no inician, luego de grabarlas. Este es el programador recomendado si no les inicia la impresora.
> 
> Software: Neoprogrammer (Programmer for MCU, AVR, SPI FLASH/EEPROM, I2C, Microwire,  v2.1.0.19)
> Emplea: USB programador ch341
> 
> Lo inician, es portable, luego se van a LANGUAGE y lo pasan a español
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288748
> 
> Seleccionan el programador USB CH341
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288749
> 
> Aqui esta la interfaz:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288750
> 
> Adjunto el archivo ejecutable.


Muchas gracias por aclarar mi duda.
y mil disculpas por haber preguntado sin antes leer todo el articulo


----------



## FerStreet

Otra cosa, si usas el ch341 debes hacer el mod para reducir el voltaje y no quemar los ic 
Hay mucha documentación sobre este tema en San google


----------



## FerStreet

Hola amigos, comentarles que quería sacar el file bin de una mp250 pero creo que su ic es de 16 pines verdad? 
Me encontré otros dos ic de 8 pines pero me parece que no son del bios...


----------



## switchxxi

FerStreet dijo:


> Hola amigos, comentarles que quería sacar el file bin de una mp250 pero creo que su ic es de 16 pines verdad?
> Me encontré otros dos ic de 8 pines pero me parece que no son del bios...



Yo solo veo una memoria. (Ante la duda siempre busca que es cada cosa en internet, por ejemplo uno es un MOSFET).


----------



## heidyvanesa19

FerStreet dijo:


> Hola amigos, comentarles que quería sacar el file bin de una mp250 pero creo que su ic es de 16 pines verdad?
> Me encontré otros dos ic de 8 pines pero me parece que no son del bios...



Como lo comenté durante mis aportaciones en este hilo que he creado, tienes que leer todo mi amigo.

Para tu caso, hay 2 modelos de estas impresoras. Una version antigua y la otra es version moderna. Si programas una versión que no corresponde a tu placa, puede quedar apagada o en el mejor de los casos, solamente parpadeando. 

En tu caso fijate en el chip o IC301, y vuelvo a repetirlo, en todas las conversaciones que hemos dado acá en este hilo, si el chip es Samsung, entonces es modelo antiguo, si es un chip Hynix, entonces es moderno...

Siempre es bueno hacer copia de seguridad del contenido del mismo eeprom para regresarla a su estado cuando el bin programado no sirva.
--------------

Subo eeprom de Impresora Canon IP2700 

Espero que les sirva, vienen los dos binarios,


----------



## heidyvanesa19

jhonattannjjuniorr87 dijo:


> si alguien tienne  BIn para  la  MG4110, cambio  con  otro, que necessite
> 
> loo  que dices es  cieerto..  aqui  vi un  video por  youtube, donde  tambien lo  explican, si te interesa saber mas  del temaa.


Amigo mío, bienvenido a ForosdeElectronica, te comento que aquí no cambiamos nada, aquí todos aportamos los binarios para evitar la obsolescencia programada. Si tienes Binarios, apórtalos, esto es voluntario amigo. Nadie aquí los vende. Los que he aportado son los que yo misma he comprado, tanto como otros amigos aquí quienes también los aportan por sus propios medios. adicionalmente si necesitas apoyo, este método permite resetear las impresoras por medio de botones... Esto, según documentos internos de CANON, que son oficiales, al parecer.

Según entiendo, este manual indica que, antes de resetear la impresora con el programa Service Tool, es necesario ingresar a modo de servicio, razon por la cual muchos dañan la impresora al bloquearla sin antes ingresarla a ese modo. Entonces, realicen el proceso con los botones y luego apliquen el Service Tool

*RESET por medio de BOTONES para modelos:*
MG2100 series, MG3100 series, MG4100 series 

*SIMPLIFIED SERVICE MANUAL *
( MG2110 / MG2120 / MG2140 / MG2150 / MG2160 / MG2170 / MG2180, MG3110 / MG3120 / MG3140 / MG3150 / MG3160 / MG3170 / MG3180, MG4110 / MG4120 / MG4140 / MG4150 / MG4160 / MG4170 / MG4180)

*Procedimiento:*
1. *REALIZAR Copia de seguridad de EEPROM IMPORTANTE*
2. Usar este procedimiento.

Dejo documentación técnica de uso de las impresoras CANON modelos MG.

*Reparación, Mantenimiento, Modos de errores y soluciones.*


----------



## Lemus1503

Muchas gracias, me salvaste! Hace poco me llegó una Canon G3100 y con los .bin que posteaste quedó funcionando sin problemas. Lo hice todo con un CH341A, para los que les interese hacerlo, es un programador de bajo costo y funcionó sin problemas. Veré si en unos días puedo subir fotos paso a paso. Gracias nuevamente, Saludos!!!


----------



## Tarri0921

Hola... a todos soy nuevo y he conseguido mucha información y herramientas en cuanto a BINs de Canon. Por eso quiero compartir la BIN de una Canon E471 está de 101 a 150 pags. Algunas personas las venden y caras. Ahora el que me pueda ayudar con las de E401, E402, E461, E481, E3110 Limpios les agradezco.


----------



## NoobMaster

Hola amantes de la electrónica.

¿*A*lguien sería tan amable de compartir la BIN para una *C*anon *P*ixma MG2910 ?


----------



## NoobMaster

Amigo moderador, lamento expresarme de manera tan soez intentaré que no parezca un chat.


----------

